# Dementors?!?



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you do a screen capture from the movie? I think the best shot is from Prisoner of Azkaban, when Harry and Sirius are at the lakes edge.. There are a couple great shots of Sirius looking up at a dementor.. Basically looks like a grim reaper without seeing the face.. tall.. thin.. no legs..


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Just tons of black fabric, gauze and other light weight material and a huge fan should do the trick. Could probably find some skeleton hands somewhere.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

There are TONS of threads on this forum and at hauntforum that people have made Monster mud grim reapers. Do a search for them. I would suggest going that route, but instead of using a skull for the head, just leave the area under the hood empty and black. You could really rip and tear the fabric also to make it look tattered and weathered, that's how I made my reaper statues. I think that effect would be good for dementors.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

TCarter - very nice job! 

Skygodtj,

I have the HP DVD seires but was hoping may be some one had something a little better. You know we haunters - we always are trying to see if anyone has something a little better! 

If you want something fun to watch and here - I found this doing a web search for dementors -

=

Metallica and HP


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

They have the costume for sale at numerous sites...buy it and do as you wish??


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Freak 'N' Stein,

Thank you. But you suggest that I buy a costume to make a prop - 

I get a lot more enjoyment out building my props. Thanks for the picture. And I really do like the hands. Very nice.


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

Dave the Dead made a stalk around type. He used an aluminum back pack frame, and built the costume around that. 

http://pics.livejournal.com/hpohio/pic/0016r36t/g68

The hands are on poles that the actor manipulates from the inside of the costume. It stands close to 10 feet tall and is very imposing.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Aug 1, 2007)

A Dementor is a great idea and would be super easy. Just tattered fabric for the cape and some skellie hands like someone suggested. You could hang it from a tree and rely on Mother Nature gusts to give it some life or have one crawling across your roof. Definitely watch HP: Prisoner of Azkaban for references on how they move for ideas too. They had a really reptilian way of moving at times and circled like a pack. Definitely one of my HP favorites.

tcarter your reaper is gorgeous! Did you use Monster Mud at all for the texture? And the base he's standing on-- awesome. Any how-to's?


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> tcarter your reaper is gorgeous! Did you use Monster Mud at all for the texture? And the base he's standing on-- awesome. Any how-to's?


It's all monster mud except the chest area bones, they're great stuff., The basic how to is from here : http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/reaperstone.asp, 
I just modified the statues and the stand is a blucky hacked up and glued on and filled in the gaps with great stuff


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Aug 1, 2007)

tcarter said:


> It's all monster mud except the chest area bones, they're great stuff., The basic how to is from here : http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/reaperstone.asp,
> I just modified the statues and the stand is a blucky hacked up and glued on and filled in the gaps with great stuff



Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> A Dementor is a great idea and would be super easy. Just tattered fabric for the cape and some skellie hands like someone suggested. You could hang it from a tree and rely on Mother Nature gusts to give it some life or have one crawling across your roof. Definitely watch HP: Prisoner of Azkaban for references on how they move for ideas too. They had a really reptilian way of moving at times and circled like a pack. Definitely one of my HP favorites.


The problem I have up here in the northland is the wind and the rain/sleet/snow really mess up my props. I have them out for almost the entire month of October so I have to build things to take a real butt-kicking in the elements. So letting them dangle in the wind would probably ruin the prop as well as the tree. 

I was thinking to make a static figure some where in the tombstones. But I never know where I put things until October. I am so static in my design scheme - NOT.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

jbrimaco said:


> Freak 'N' Stein,
> 
> Thank you. But you suggest that I buy a costume to make a prop -
> 
> I get a lot more enjoyment out building my props. Thanks for the picture. And I really do like the hands. Very nice.




You know what, I thought about that as I was posting it...but I do really like the hands as well...I agree that I would be able to make one a lot more to my liking if I built one...


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Freak 'N' Stein,

The problem that we all face is -

Do we have enough time to build it before Halloween?!?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I am actually thinking about building a PVC infrastructure and have it about a bush in my yard haunt. It appears the body doesn't have to have a lot of skin on the bones! 

Then use lots of tattered black fabric. The hands would save me a lot of time and the face is hidden by the black hood.

But the time is my biggest problem.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

At the end of the season last year, Party City had the dementor mask on clearance for $20 or so. I looked at it, thought about buying it. It was pretty cool - at first glance it looked like just black guaze layered over the face but when you looked closer there was a "face" underneath. No eyes, no nose, just a mouth that was kind of puckered up....I guess trying to suck the life out of someone. It was a "dead skin" color and kind of wrinkled up.

I'd either try to replicate that face or find the mask to buy (maybe just for this year since you're worried about time), build the frame, cover it with tattered black material, and put a fan on it to simulate movement. One other touch that I think would be cool is if you could make it emit cold air. In the movie it got really cold when a dementor was near. I think that would go one step farther to identify it as a dementor and not a reaper.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Rikki,

Thanks for the great ideas. 

One thing you should know - Minnesota in October - there is plenty of cold air so that effect wouldn't work so well. The TOTs around here would huddle around the Dementor to get warm.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

No problem! Here are a few pictures I ran acoss, as well. I guess the face is more of a gray color.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! tcarter, your yard haunt ROCKS! Can't wait to see the pics this year. How long did it take you to make the crypt?


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I found these unique and interesting http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/rising spirit/?action=view&current=b9097c77.pbr


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

scareisburg said:


> I found these unique and interesting http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/rising spirit/?action=view&current=b9097c77.pbr


Scareisburg,
That is awesome. Now I can think of other things to add. Thanks for stimulating my mind once again.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Scareisburg,
I just started thinking that if I use the rising spirit as a base it may last much longer in the nice weather we get in October. Besides, there isn't much you can do to mess up the outside shredded black cloth covering the infrastructure.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

These are on my list of things to make, the problem is the list keeps getting longer and the pace of progress is slower....I want to suspend them overhead and then hang some fishing line down from the suspension wire.

I am going to try and use the sprinkler piping and put a stiff wire in it, I was thinking about using three hoses one each from the tail to a hand and one from the tail to the head.. twisting and securing them along the way. Got some monster hands from big lots this week and have the wire hopfully I get a chance this weekend to try one out.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

scareisburg said:


> These are on my list of things to make, the problem is the list keeps getting longer and the pace of progress is slower....I want to suspend them overhead and then hang some fishing line down from the suspension wire.
> 
> I am going to try and use the sprinkler piping and put a stiff wire in it, I was thinking about using three hoses one each from the tail to a hand and one from the tail to the head.. twisting and securing them along the way. Got some monster hands from big lots this week and have the wire hopfully I get a chance this weekend to try one out.


Best of luck with the project. Include some pictures if possible. I would love to see how it turned out.
I found a Halloween store just opening this week. Wahoo - things are starting to look like Halloween in the commercial retail sales area.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

The Halloween stuff is easy to find... right behind the Christmas stuff! I wouldn't be surprised if some retailers just start keeping their Christmas stuff up all year long!


----------

